# Free Maple Wood Richardson Texas (Lone Star et. al)



## Kevin (May 31, 2012)

This looks like some spalted stuff. Anyone near Richardson (Lone Star) you could score some good turning blanks or pipe blanks. 

[attachment=6252]


Here's the link to see better images look at the bottom pics looks like some spalted ends. May be some punk but I bet some good wood too.


----------

